# Happy 5th Birthday Kimber!



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday to my best friend Kimber


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

She's a BEAUTY!


Happy Birthday Girlfriend!!!! 



Moms :smile2:


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday!! Always love the head tilts!


----------

